# Railroad



## Buffalo Hunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone here have indepth knowledge about how to tell if a locomotive engineering drawing is old, repro or somewhere in between? Know where I can find a link showing pic's?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

No,...but it sounds pretty interesting...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

I do have these early drawings....found in the wall of an old local inn...They date from 1890's thru 1920's...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

*


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice. 

 I picked up a large one inch equals one foot scale drawing of a locomotive, twenty-two by fifty-seven inches. It looks good in a lot of ways, sepia tone ink, possibly linen paper. Not much in the avenue of details but enough to make a CW buff or RR collector interested if it's old. Late in the day acqusition so pic's if anyone's interested tomorrow at earliest.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

I for one, would love to see it.


----------



## stumpknocker (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes please post some pictures. I would love to see your drawings of the locomotive.


----------



## MIdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Indeed, pictures and history!. One wonders why it would be kept in a wall?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Dec 27, 2011)

It was professionaly framed the frame measures 22" X 54". I shot some pictures of it outside in natural light today, the size comparisions came out well enough but not much else. Notice how the frame was shored up to keep from breaking in the second pic.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Backside


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Dec 27, 2011)

I will try using a different light soure and hope for better results


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's what I thinking, it's too big and not "colorful" enough to be an avergae interior deocration. There is a date under the writing which is correct for the year the locomotive was built but the cow catcher is wrong, the one in this picture was used later. The smoke stack in this picture shows a inward rim which is missing from the engine by 1900. Now to add flavor, almost small enough not to be noticed on the right front is "3-65". Interestingly there is no name on the locomotive, but there is the numeral 3. From what I've been reading last night the company who produced the locomotive, Baldwin, did not assign names until a few years after this one was built. So every other picture I've seen has the name plate and still carries the numeral 3. Maybe some of the Georgia diggers can help.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry about the last post, wireless problems before I could review and complete my thoughts.

 This picture I jacked the contrast and true color in favor of details. The smoke stack is clear, look under the first E in SHEET, a small dark line looks like an imperfection, that's the 3-65 I mentioned. Another curious piece to me is the part of the caption that reads "Approximate Characteristics">


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Dec 27, 2011)

*RE: For epackage*

The name on the print is of the locomotive is General, while looking along these lines I had to smile when I read "The General is an American 4-4-0 Steam Locomotive. The Original Engine was built by Rogers, Ketchum & Grosvenor of *Paterson, N.J*., for the Western & Atlantic Railroad at a cost of $8,850 in 1855. The construction number is 631."


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2011)

*RE: For epackage*

Looks pretty authentic, but I'm not an expert on such things...Cool drawing.


----------



## epackage (Dec 27, 2011)

*RE: For epackage*

Nice piece for sure, The General is as famous as they come. I have some nice early photo's of other engines from Paterson....congrats on the find....Jim


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

*RE: For epackage*

I removed the print from the frame to shoot better quality pictures and check for new clues. Nothing new to share other than this rascal is next to impossible to capture in pics. I did find more pencil erasures than I had noticed before. Not sure what these details are telling me, I did manage a decent pic of the 3-65 date [?] I mentioned before. The first is as close to true color as I can reasonably achieve, the second one I jacked some to show details.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 1, 2012)

*RE: For epackage*

Jacked


----------

